# recurrent miscarriage tests



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know what tests the NHS do for recurrent m/c?
I had the tests done a few years ago and the couldnt find any reason for them (apart from my age).
Since then I have had 2 DE m/c so now I realise that its not my eggs, its not DH so what is the problem with me?

I want to have more tests done but am wondering what I would have already been tested for. I have tried ringing the NHS dept but cant seem to get any answers.

Thanks in advance,
AJ xx


----------



## pickleton (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello AJ, 

I've suffered with recurrent miscarriages and have had a number of tests done, this is what I have had:

Smear test, 
Full STD testing including HIV 
Swabs for other vaginal infections
Hormone testing to check my levels including a 21 progesterone test.
Thyroid test.
Blood clotting tests to rule out some of the most common blood disorders
Chromosome analysis of both myself and my husband.

In my case, it turned out DH has a chromosome inversion that is causing our miscarriages.

I hope this helps x


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for your reply. 
I do remember talk about chromosome testing and I have had HIV test, chlamidia test etc since.
I know I have never had my thyroid tested so will ask GP to get that done- I keep coming across reference to it and am convinced I have an underactive thyroid.

Thanks once again,
AJ xx


----------

